# which to watch?



## chucker (Feb 22, 2015)

it's sunday evening boob(.)(.) tube time again! "which to watch", is a dilemma with out a great choice whether it be "MR. OSCAR'S" or "MRS. REALITY" for a pick. COULD BE A NIGHT TO JUST STARE AT THE SQUARE SCREEN ON THE WOOD STOVE AN KEEP WARM WITH A BETTER CUP OF HOT COFFEE WATCHING THE DANCING FLAMES!(danged fingers) lol and haven't even had a spiked coffee yet? perhaps it will be the stupidity of the saw wars and see who wins the new title of "DUMBEST WOODSMAN TROPHY"... ? so what's your choice?


----------



## milkman (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll be watchin the stove, fake, phony people make me want to puke. Hurry up spring so I can get outside. We need a puke icon.


----------



## chucker (Feb 22, 2015)

milkman said:


> I'll be watchin the stove, fake, phony people make me want to puke. Hurry up spring so I can get outside. We need a puke icon.


lol try the popcorn !


----------



## milkman (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe I'm just a little testy, been shut in for the last 5 days with a stomach bug, staying real close to the porcelain throne. Popcorn not a good idea, gives me gas and the old maids would be rough on the tender area.


----------



## chucker (Feb 22, 2015)

? sounds like a lot of paper work! lol


----------



## milkman (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea, I'm down to picking through the stash for the softest rolls.


----------



## milkman (Feb 22, 2015)

ABC has had the Oscar stuff on all day long, then a break for local and evening news and back to the Oscar stuff, then at 8:30 it starts for real.


----------



## milkman (Feb 22, 2015)

Now they got a countdown clock, only 34 minutes to Oscar crap time!!!


----------



## chucker (Feb 22, 2015)

lol ? cant hardly wait for axe babies to start!


----------



## chucker (Feb 22, 2015)

what a joke!


----------

